# Iron Pontilled Squats!!!!!!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 21, 2020)

We ended up finding 6 Iron Pontilled Soda Waters piled on one another in the rock wall next to the dump where the pontils were found! Absolutely unbelievable! I can't wait to upload the video on to my YouTube channel!

Here is the one I dug today:








Here are the ones the others found!






Makes me wonder what else there is there!

Killer Stuff,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 21, 2020)

I just had to wipe the drool off my chin!!!!


----------



## embe (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2020)

WOW, That's incredible. Makes me excited just looking at the pics. Congrats, Leon.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2020)

Wow that's amazing!  That'd be a dream find for me!  Can't wait to see pictures of them cleaned up.


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Nov 21, 2020)

Very nice finds there!!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

Holy squat soda!  You guys are in bottle nirvana.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 21, 2020)

"Makes me wonder what else there is there!"  I hope and expect you will find out.


----------



## bottles_inc (Nov 21, 2020)

HOLY. I would kill to find just one NY bottle of that quality. Even a shard!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 22, 2020)

Amazing, wow and incredible. Is this the 1698 or 1739 house?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 22, 2020)

Now that is an incredible dig!  Congratulations!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 22, 2020)

Great day in the morning!  Those are great, man.  I've yet to find anything than just part of the bottom of anything iron pontiled.  That Chadsey is killer.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 22, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Amazing, wow and incredible. Is this the 1698 or 1739 house?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Its actually neither, this is the 1700s house site we originally found the pontils at!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 22, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Great day in the morning!  Those are great, man.  I've yet to find anything than just part of the bottom of anything iron pontiled.  That Chadsey is killer.



Here it is. Still needs further cleaning, but looking good so far!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 23, 2020)

So far so great!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 23, 2020)

Here are the rest of em cleaned from my digging buddies!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 23, 2020)

Salivating even more . . .


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 23, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here are the rest of em cleaned from my digging buddies!
> 
> View attachment 214691
> 
> ...



Whats even more interesting is that they were piled on each other in a rock wall and all different!


----------



## RCO (Nov 23, 2020)

its often said most known bottle dumps have already been dug up by now but such digs as this one lead more on the side that a lot remains to be discovered . 

so many bottles had to be dumped on so many different properties back then , we don't really know what could still be out there .


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 23, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Whats even more interesting is that they were piled on each other in a rock wall and all different!


That's what gets me.  There are so many rock walls around here, all of them ancient!  Makes you wonder if this is just an epic one-off, or if I/we should be paying more attnetion to these walls.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> That's what gets me.  There are so many rock walls around here, all of them ancient!  Makes you wonder if this is just an epic one-off, or if I/we should be paying more attnetion to these walls.


I had heard various stories of bottles being found in rock walls around here. I hadn't paid to much attention to that, until now!


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 24, 2020)

What is your channel?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> What is your channel?


PlaneDiggerCam (for YouTube)


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 24, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> PlaneDiggerCam (for YouTube)


Ok thanks. I’ll check it out today


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 24, 2020)

Sweet score! I've only dug 3 pontilled squats (all from Philly). Looking forward to yr video.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2020)

I gotta say that those are crazy nice bottles. Just looking at the pictures I thought I must be dreaming. I can't imagine the pure adrenaline driven excitement you all were feeling pulling them out! Has to be Euphoric.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I gotta say that those are crazy nice bottles. Just looking at the pictures I thought I must be dreaming. I can't imagine the pure adrenaline driven excitement you all were feeling pulling them out! Has to be Euphoric.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I will say that watching that video I took of the experience will never get old! Lol


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 24, 2020)

I watched your video too.  I think I would have loaded up some of the rocks too.  They would make for great landscaping.  I did subscribe to you on YouTube.  You need some simple digging tools.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> PlaneDiggerCam (for YouTube)



Can you post a link here?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I watched your video too.  I think I would have loaded up some of the rocks too.  They would make for great landscaping.  I did subscribe to you on YouTube.  You need some simple digging tools.


Oh I had them, didn't use them in the video though.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Can you post a link here?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...gwAHoECAQQAg&usg=AOvVaw27ICTNkXuUe4u5yTsW5xmE


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks for the link. I'd remove every Rock & go through it all with a fine tooth comb. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 25, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Thanks for the link. I'd remove every Rock & go through it all with a fine tooth comb. Congrats. LEON.



It’s a balance because most people don’t want their walls destroyed and building them back isn’t easy. It’s amazing how good the old farmers were at building walls to last. 
In New England there are miles and miles of walls all over the place so plenty of places to look.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2020)

yacorie said:


> It’s a balance because most people don’t want their walls destroyed and building them back isn’t easy. It’s amazing how good the old farmers were at building walls to last.
> In New England there are miles and miles of walls all over the place so plenty of places to look.


I agree, at the same time I can't imagine how many stone walls will be dismantled because of this video. I know of one on my brothers property I want to probe already. Oh what a tangled web we weave buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Gunnar Rasmussen (Nov 25, 2020)

Amazing finds


----------



## ronkusa (Nov 25, 2020)

Good camera work too!


----------



## ronkusa (Nov 25, 2020)

Sad to admit that I didn't know what PONTILLED meant, so for those in need of a definition, here it is.

pontil(Noun)

A punty; a metal rod used in the glassblowing process. After a glass vessel has been blown to approximate size and the bottom of the piece has been finalized, the rod, which is tipped with a wad of hot glass, is attached to the bottom of the vessel to hold it while the top is finalized. It often leaves an irregular or ring-shaped scar on the base when removed called the "pontil mark".


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2020)

I just watched and loved the video. That was crazy. If it had a clean up at the end, I would have liked that. So happy for you and your friends.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Saturn Doll (Nov 25, 2020)

Congratulations!! Love those colours-they would go perfectly with my decor!! Ha Ha! Did you have to dig very deep to find them? Thanks for sharing your awesome finds!


----------



## BlowFish69 (Nov 25, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> We ended up finding 6 Iron Pontilled Soda Waters piled on one another in the rock wall next to the dump where the pontils were found! Absolutely unbelievable! I can't wait to upload the video on to my YouTube channel!
> 
> Here is the one I dug today:
> View attachment 214638
> ...


very nice"" keep looking"""""


----------



## Palani (Nov 25, 2020)

Awesome that's the kind of digs we all live for.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 25, 2020)

In the video you and your friends look like me and my brothers on Christmas morning. Not that we got incredible bottles or had to dig our gifts from under a stone wall in the woods, but you get the idea. My skin still gets goosebumps watching it. Keep up the good work and remember to take video. That was priceless.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Nov 25, 2020)

Thats it! I'm digging at the closest rock wall. Congrats.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I just watched and loved the video. That was crazy. If it had a clean up at the end, I would have liked that. So happy for you and your friends.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm gonna post a follow up.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 28, 2020)

Beautiful! Great finds.


----------



## Twins (Dec 11, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> We ended up finding 6 Iron Pontilled Soda Waters piled on one another in the rock wall next to the dump where the pontils were found! Absolutely unbelievable! I can't wait to upload the video on to my YouTube channel!
> 
> Here is the one I dug today:
> View attachment 214638
> ...


Hey where you digging????


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 11, 2020)

Twins said:


> Hey where you digging????


A good digger never reveals his secrets, lol


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 5, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> A good digger never reveals his secrets, lol


For anyone here who wanted a follow up to the YouTube video, I had posted a follow up.


----------

